# Would you hit it ?



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://membres.lycos.fr/nathaliegassel/toney/reneeToney.html

It's OK to tell the truth kids, it's an anonymous poll







I know some of you would !


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

no fuckin way


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

with "her" i think ill be the one bending over


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Looks like Booker T in a bikini. uhhhhh...f*ck no.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hell no


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> hell no


 you were really my only hope... she's way too masculine for you not to want that... I am not buying it..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

not even a gun at my head could make me do it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

nuh uh..not a chance


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

sorry... nope!


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> not even a gun at my head could make me do it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> with "her" i think ill be the one bending over


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> Looks like Booker T in a bikini. uhhhhh...f*ck no.


 holy sh*t your right. thats not cool.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > hell no
> ...


 She dosnt have a penis.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> Looks like Booker T in a bikini. uhhhhh...f*ck no.










she does... heh


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

she might look good with beer goggles, so I voted Only if extremely wasted.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

No Way !


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

bobme said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 I think her clitoris may be bigger than some guys' penises

I am serious


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmm well...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that is sick, really really sick. i know that jewlz is the one that put only if im really wasted


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

illnino said:


> that is sick, really really sick. i know that jewlz is the one that put only if im really wasted


 No, it was Drew.. read the thread


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

no alcohol in the world or enough of it will ever make me think that is beautiful....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> no alcohol in the world or enough of it will ever make me think that is beautiful....


 That's strange, as soon as you posted your reply, someone voted "yes"..

and beauty doesn't have anything to do with what I was asking


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd hit it... with a stick, and then run like hell


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I bet hes a transexual...he had his dick whacked off...thats my 2 cents


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> I bet hes a transexual...he had his dick whacked off...thats my 2 cents


 nope, I've seen pics of what she looked like before she started juicing heavily and she actually did look feminine


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> BraveHeart007 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet hes a transexual...he had his dick whacked off...thats my 2 cents
> ...


 dam a modern Bev Frances


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Looks like Booker T in a bikini. uhhhhh...f*ck no.


 haha, ya she does. thats one mean looking gal


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

fuckin nasty is all i can say,


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


 oh karen, don't lie. You'd be all up on that


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


 you voted yes, didn't you ?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i wouldnt do a chick that is bigger and stronger than me..makes me feel like the woman


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> Looks like Booker T in a bikini. uhhhhh...f*ck no.


 yur right for once. LoL

And hell no I wouldnt.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

HELLLLL NO!!!!!!......Over my dead body :rasp:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hell no, Women arnt supposed to be ripped


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > that is sick, really really sick. i know that jewlz is the one that put only if im really wasted
> ...


hahaha. *EXTREMELY* wasted.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

fishyfrenzy21 said:


> yur right for once. LoL


 what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

f*ck that, ill keep my balls thanks.


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

that really does look like a dude


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

f*ck NO!!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm afraid she might hit me


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

When i first glanced at it i thought it was a buff dude in a bikini that was gay, or a transexual. If you would hit that after being EXTREMELY wasted, I dont think you have any limitations on what you may end up banging :rock:


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

in no way ill touch to this


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

f*ck man i dont think you could hit it, to many gaw damn muscles down there sh*t

would be so tight you probably couldnt drive a needle in it with a fuckn jackhammer

and no i dont think i would hit it


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

thats what steroids will do to ya girls!

Id bang her, just bend her over and start plowing


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Satans said:


> I'd hit it... with a stick, and then run like hell :laugh:


 hahahhahhahhahhaha


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

If I can't tell if it is a dude or a chick I won't even think about it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

No way, thinking about it makes me kinda sick


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

:beer: and it still won't help damn ugly


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

the grinch said:


> When i first glanced at it i thought it was a buff dude in a bikini that was gay, or a transexual. If you would hit that after being EXTREMELY wasted, I dont think you have any limitations on what you may end up banging :rock:


bullshit, half you wont ever admit it... but with the beer goggles kickin' you would be a stickin'. I certainly wouldnt be going after it, but you never know when your f*cking trashed sh*t just happens.. and I've probably had hotter bitches then you cream your bed too, so shut teh face.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

i would hit it sober.. im serious.

i'd also sleep with a midget.

I'd like to try everything once... except a fat chick... thats just gross.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that chick/dude is Edgar Davids who plays football for Holland


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

not a chance that was gruseum







yikes!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> Looks like Booker T in a bikini. uhhhhh...f*ck no.


 ahhahahah


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I don't what you guys think, but i think shes kinda sexy...

Not. HAHAHA, shes freakin BUSTED


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

I would much rather take my right hand than that


----------



## ''*Samson*113*'' (May 28, 2004)

Oh I'd hit it all right,......
"with a shuvel"


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

It'd be a new experience...

I bet she's kinky


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mr_rob_boto said:


> It'd be a new experience...
> 
> I bet she's kinky


 I am sure she is..

being that she takes a shitload of synthetic male hormones and has a gigantic clit


----------

